# Ryobi Drill Batteries



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know what the amperage of the Ryobi 18 volt drill batteries are. I know that these batteries can approach 24 volts fully charged but I can't find any info about the amperage. I think I may have smoked a Revolution receiver last night.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Lithium or Ni-cad, I know the lithiums are rated at 2.4 Ah (Amp hours - so the battery can supply(when new and optimum conditions) 2.4 amps for 1 hour. If you use less than 2.4 amps an hour, it should last longer. But every battery varies slightly depending on the mix of chemicals at the factory ((on that particular day), also they very on different battery technologies). 

I guess you need to figure out how many amps normal startup(most amps drawn when you start from a stop) operation and put a fuse in the line thats just a bit more, so if something goes wrong your fuse blows instead of the controller (in theory of course lol). You can take it up 1 more notch and add a voltage regulator after the fuse to make sure the voltage caps at what the revolution receiver expects. You can do this with a volt meter in series from track power or straight from battery. 

I know from my electric model airplanes, you can pull MANY more amps than what the battery is rated at, in that case the battery will get VERY hot and maybe catch fire (or in this case, blow your revolution receiver). So be careful. 

Andrew


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Battery ratings are about capacity. Discharge rates (charge rates too) are in multiples of capacity...and measured in something call C. So, a 2.4 amp hour battery with a C rating of 5 can be discharged or charged safely at 5 x 2.4 amps = 12 amps. 


IMHO, almost any drill battery pack makes a fine pack to run a train. To be safe, don't take it apart. Use it and charge it like it was still used in your drill.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

In the model airplane world, you usually never charge a battery over 1C (which would be 2.4 amps). But yes, change the battery in your cordless drill charger, they figured that all out for ya.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've taken all 10 of my drill batteries apart because they won't fit in my locos in the drill battery case. I build a custom plexiglass case for them. Always super carefull. The issue is I need to know what size fuse to put in them.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

18V Ryobi NiCd battery-packs with serial numbers starting in #13 (ie:#130224007) are manufactured with 1500mah NiCd cells. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------

